# Rotomaster T3/T4 60-1 ( to use or not to use the oil restrictor i have)??



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

I have on the way from Clay at CTS turbo a Rotomaster T3/T4 60-1 .70a/r compressor turbocharger.








I have a really nice Watercut oil restrictor a buddy of mine mane, its got a threaded 1/4" npt inlet with a small 3mm (i think?) hole for an outlet towards the turbo. And it all bolts up to the turbo inlet.
im wondering how many guys are running these restrictors???
i had this one made to use on the cheapo ebay 50 trim i have on there now, but the seals went after about 1500km..........















not sure if it was from to much or too little oil pressure...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Rotomaster T3/T4 60-1 ( to use or not to use the oil restrictor i have)?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

ttt


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the rotomaster i have from the VR kinetics kit doesnt use a restrictor.


----------



## vitriolic12 (Nov 15, 2006)

i know im not answering your question but what back housing you running with that turbo


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (vitriolic12)*

the seals went because of to much oil pressure


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Rule of thumb is no more than 65 psi to the turbo. (For journal bearing turbos at least). So any restrictor you can put on there will be good.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

im still torn on wether or not to use one.
Clay @ CTS said i would not need to run one with this Rotomaster and says the Kinetics kits do not come with any restrictor....

yet others say run it


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Journal bearing - no restrictor
Ball bearing - use restrictor
Either way use a gauge so you know what pressure the turbo is getting.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

It's not that hard, either use it and have extra peace of mind, or don't run it and you probably won't have any issues.
The range of pressure needed is so wide that you will be fine either way. I have always used a restrictor on my old T3/T4s, and now I have a journal bearing 50 trim with no restrictor, and it's also fine.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

i think that it cant hurt to run it.


----------

